# Far fetched? or Possible?



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/52005

*Are we heading down this path? I, for one, think anything is possible under Obama. However, if this were to occur I think they are in for a very big surprise in regards to thinking most LOCAL LE/STATE PDs (and lawfully armed citizens) would go along with this. A bit far fetched, probably. Interesting read though............*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. Some men in dark suits will be by to visit you shortly.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They are going to visit Andy when they leave my house.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Scary stuff, but plausible when you look at those bulk ammo purchases by Gov't Agencies not in the gun biz...
At least we'll all be together in the same camp I hope! You all know the words


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

one has to wonder why the country is sliding into this mess, yet osama plays golf and goes swimming or.........................................

Nero fiddles while Rome burns


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Obama will need the cooperation of local and state police to implement firearms seizures, and it's simply not going to be there. If he hires federal agents to implement it, they're going to face arrest from local and state authorities (including me) at best, and firefights at worst.

As I've stated before, I will absolutely refuse to obey any orders to engage in seizures of privately owned firearms, and will arrest anyone who does, if I believe probable cause exists under state laws.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Hush said:


> Thank you for posting this. Some men in dark suits will be by to visit you shortly.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Got my tinfoil hat on and loaded the guns.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Chairmen O is employing Cloward Piven stratagy to realize the dreams of Bill Ayers and his other buddies in the weathermen. And most Americans will sit their and take it like to slow boiling frog.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This deserves its own thread but I guess it fits anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll be damn if we allow our Country to follow the same steps as Germany did in 1935.


----------

